# Best Milk Jug for Gaggia Classic



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Any recommendations for a milk jug for the perfect cappa /flat white?

What size is best? I've one already but I think its too big.

Silvia steam wand is on the way, all advice welcome for a good milk jug option.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Rattleware Latte Art Pitcher 12oz/340ml

(http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B0016CBMYY), I think happy donkey may do it too.

See my thread here for my justification http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10099-Gaggia-classic-latte-art


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-milk-foaming-jug-europa-35cl/prod_1804.html?category= I used this for flat whites - should be big enough for cappas too and it's a great wee jug.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I use 12oz and 20oz jugs on Gaggia Classics

If making a single drink then the 12oz is adequate. The 20oz was used for doubles.

All of the above will work with a Rancilio steam wand but if you have the stock panarello then larger jugs might not be compatible.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. My existing jug is approx 20oz so I think a smaller one is needed!!

I like the look of the 12 oz Rattleware Latte Art Pitcher, the motta one looks good too.

Temp tags will be next on my list


----------



## Down Under Dylan (Jun 18, 2013)

I was facing a similar dilemma a couple of weeks ago. Found the 20 oz jugs way to big to make a single drink, ordered the 12 oz motta last week and its perfect for the classic. Especially for doing microfoam and cuts down on milk wastage to. Got mine from cream supplies like others mentioned, seems to be the cheapest available and great customer service. Deffo recommended!


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

I managed fine with a Gaggia classic and cheap-ass 750ml jug from Amazon and am now struggling with a Leva dual boiler and a fancy 50cc Motta pitcher...

I had very little wastage, you just get a feel for where to fill up to.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

I've had a play with my friend's Andrew James 60 CL jug on his classic and must say I think that's perfect.

It's as well made as the motta but only £6.95 right now.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Coffee-Frothing-Andrew-James/dp/B004FCZO8C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372883435&sr=8-1&keywords=Andrew+James+pitcher

About the right size and the spout is a good shape. I find the motta is good for Rosetta's but if you want to pour tulips or solid hearts its a bit too pronounced.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought a 17 oz motta from cream supplies should have it tomorrow.

Hopefully its not too big for one drink.

Currently use a small 12oz one. Bought bit bigger in case I need to make enough milk for a large 17oz glass.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a 600ml Praktika jug which was £7 iirc great size for classic and silvia wand IMO no good for latte art the pour is wide unlike the narrow spout on the motta


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Another recommendation for the rattleware 12oz from me. Works really well with my classic


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Sami said:


> I've had a play with my friend's Andrew James 60 CL jug on his classic and must say I think that's perfect.
> 
> It's as well made as the motta but only £6.95 right now.
> 
> ...


I have this and also a smaller version which I belive is around 0.3 L. Very cheap but works great for me.


----------

